# Depuis (+ années, mois...)



## Mirelia

Saludo a todos. Acabo de registrarme en el foro y ya mismo planteo mi pregunta: ¿Cómo traducirían "depuis" en la siguiente frase?:

"J'ai voulu esquisser un premier mouvement pour saluer ce que X pense et écrit aujourd'hui, depuis trente ans."

¿Una ambigüedad más, entre las centenares que contiene el libro que estoy traduciendo? Pues: lo que X piensa y escribe hoy, ¿lo piensa y lo escribe desde hace treinta años? Entonces, ¿por qué precisar "hoy"? 

¿Alguien puede sugerirme otro modo de leer este fragmento?

Gracias a quienes quieran ayudarme.


----------



## mickaël

Hola, bienvenida

Sí, como exprima una duración, aquí "depuis" se traduce por *desde hace* 30 años..
El "aujourd'hui", quiere decir que hoy, hasta ahora, hace 30 años que sigue pensando y escribiendo lo mismo. No sé si está claro lo que digo. 

Saludos


----------



## CABEZOTA

El "hoy" no es necesario en esta frase. Hace hincapié en que "ahora, lleva treinta años ya pensando y escribiendo que..."


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias a ambos. Pero "es mi deber" aclarar que:

el autor es uno de los filósofos franceses más importantes de los últimos 50 años (no me parece adecuado dar aquí el nombre), su prosa es intachable, cuida sus expresiones hasta el exceso, mide cada una de sus palabras, que además están utilizadas con la más severa coherencia del principio al fin de cualquiera de sus numerosísimos textos. Si él ha puesto "aujourd'hui, depuis trente ans", es porque quiso decir exactamente eso (¿qué?: ¿hoy, desde hace treinta años?) (Apostilla: no se lo puede consultar, ha muerto). Y al margen de tomas de partido filosóficas, fue un pensador extraordinario.

Gracias de nuevo. ¡Resignación y valor! (me digo a mí misma).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> "J'ai voulu esquisser un premier mouvement pour saluer ce que X pense et écrit aujourd'hui, depuis trente ans."


*Mirelia*, ¿no será que la coma está de más?

Para mí, si suprimimos la coma, el texto queda muy claro: X sigue pensando y escribiendo hoy lo que pensaba y escribía hace treinta años. 

saludos


----------



## shelmiket

y si desplazamos "depuis trente ans" al principiode la frase, no quedaria mas claro.

desde hace treinta años, he querido esbozar la primera reacción para aclamar a lo que X piensa hoy día

no se si estaria bien pero tal vez te pueda ayudar, la experienza ayuda bastante, y yo aun estoy formándome

suerte


----------



## jeydeneac

Hola,

Parece que en "J'ai voulu esquisser un premier mouvement pour saluer ce que X pense et écrit aujourd'hui, depuis trente ans." saluer sea 'figuratif'(figurativo?). Entonces significa:
Llevo treinta años queriendo decir el bien que pienso de la ideas que defiende X hoy (defiende pensando y escribiendo). Es Onfray este hombre?

Porque no se si es un grito de niño para decir 'lo he pensado primero!', o una manera de decir hasta que punto esta de acuerdo con X. Habria que ver lo demas que dice a proposito de el para estar convencido y elegir la traduccion mas adecuada.

saludos


----------



## Mirelia

No, no es Onfray.

Ay, chicos, estos pensadores no "defienden" lo que piensan y escriben. En filosofía las cosas son distintas (me refiero a los filósofos de verdad). Piensan y escriben, y punto. 

En cuanto a la sugerencia de que el "depuis trente ans" se refiera al autor y no a X, lo pensaré y luego les cuento. Pero descartemos por completo que exista aquí ninguna puja por quién lo pensó primero. Nada de eso. Este libro es un homenaje abierto y emocionado a X.


----------



## Crespo

Compañeros, necesito opiniones para traducir esta frase:

Cela faisait depuis février 2006 et son opération intestinale d’urgence que le Lider Maximo n’avait pas pris la parole en direct. 

Gracias.


----------



## spielenschach

Acontecía desde febrero 2006 y la operación intestinal de turgencia de que el Líder Máximo no hablara en directo


----------



## Paquita

Francamente, quitaría el principio, que no sirve sino par hacer la frase más pesada...

Desde el mes de febrero de 2006 y ....
Lo demás no plantea problema.

o si quieres realmente insistir...
La última vez que ...se remontaba a ...
...


----------



## Crespo

Muchas gracias, me basta con esas aportaciones.

Crespo


----------



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos!!

Alguien sabe como se dice: "depuis bientot une decennie" ???

desde va a hacer 1 decenio???

Gracias
Marian


----------



## Peggy_star

¡Hola!

Me parece que quiere decir "_desde hace casi una década_".

Peggy_star.


----------



## grandluc

Je confirme, c'est ça.


----------



## hekketor

Hola a todos,

Os estaría infinitamente agradecido si pudierais ayudarme a entender el significado de esta frase en francés, está tomada de una guía de viajes y se refiere a las condiciones necesarias para entrar en un determinado país:

il suffit d’être en possession d’une carte d’identité en cours de validité pour les citoyens de l’Union européenne ou d’un passeport (*éventuellement périmé depuis moins de cinq ans*)

Como yo lo entiendo es "hace falta [...] un pasaporte (en su caso caducado desde [hace?] menos de cinco años)", pero no tiene mucho sentido que te dejen entrar en un país con un pasaporte caducado hace cuatro años, ¿verdad?

En fin, muchas gracias a todo el que pueda ayudarme.


----------



## yserien

.......o disponer de un pasaporte  cuya vigencia haya caducado en un plazo menor de cinco años.
Las autoridades disponen en que caso un pasaporte u otro documento incluso caducado puede tener validez.(Yo personalmente he sido autorizado por un Consulado español a hacer uso de un pasaporte caducado ,"para un solo viaje a España".)


----------



## hekketor

Muchas gracias, yserien, aunque todavía no acabo de entender bien el sentido. Una cosa es que el consulado te autorice y otra que una guía de viajes te diga que puedes entrar en otro país con un pasaporte caducado  ¿Puede ser que _périmer_ signifique también 'expedir'? Sería un poco contradictorio, pero no se me ocurre más. Si algún nativo del francés pudiera echarme un cable se lo agradecería infinito, no hace falta que sea una traducción, me vale simplemente con entender lo que quieren decir. Gracias!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No, _périmé _significa efectivamente _caducado_.
Hasta ahora los pasaportes eran más seguros que los DNI y permitían entrar en países en los que la "Carte nationale d'identité" no lo permitía.  Y un pasaporte caducado tenía el mismo valor que un DNI en vigor para los casos en los que solo era requerido el DNI. 
Depende de convenios entre países.

En el pasado incluso los DNI caducados permitían cruzar algunas fronteras.... supongo que con la carrera a la seguridad esto ya se acabó .

Así que tu texto está correctamente redactado y tu traducción es válida:
- ... incluso caducado desde  menos de cinco años.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

¿Podría ser que, EVENTUALMENTE (es decir, en ocasiones especiales), se permita el uso de un pasaporte caducado desde fecha inferior a cinco años?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,





Pinairun said:


> ¿Podría ser que, EVENTUALMENTE (es decir, en ocasiones especiales), se permita el uso de un pasaporte caducado desde fecha inferior a cinco años?


No lo creo: significa que si la persona que va a viajar no tiene DNI en vigor su pasaporte (incluso caducado) le servirá.
Siempre y cuando exista un convenio.

Por lo menos es así como lo entiendo y lo recuerdo de experiencias personales .

Pero espera confirmación de residentes en Francia actualmente.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...,No lo creo: significa que si la persona que va a viajar no tiene DNI en vigor su pasaporte (incluso caducado) le servirá.
> Siempre y cuando exista un convenio.
> 
> Por lo menos es así como lo entiendo y lo recuerdo de experiencias personales .
> 
> Pero espera confirmación de residentes en Francia actualmente.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Claro, sí, ahora yo también lo veo como Cintia&Martine.
La clave está en "ou".
Saludos


----------



## hekketor

Muchísimas gracias a todos, parece que lo había entendido bien aunque me resulte tan raro, a lo mejor es una información obsoleta. Lo dicho, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lacoba

Hola,
Me pregunto si, Depuis Vingt ans es: Desde los 20 años o desde hace 20 años? En esta frase.

*Depuis vingt ans, avec une régularité admirable, le premier et le quinze de chaque mois, cet homme [ ] se rendait chez son photographe, et il se trouvait maintenant en état de faire profiter le public du fruit accumulé de ses labeurs.*
 
*Merci!!!*


----------



## yserien

Hacía ya veinte años ...
Otra cosa sería "depuis l'âge de vingt ans"...


----------



## rolandbascou

yserien said:


> Hacía ya veinte años ...
> Otra cosa sería "depuis l'âge de vingt ans"...


 
Mille excuses, mais ton "hacía" ne me convient pas. Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi. Il est vrai que la suite du texte est au passé, mais le depuis exprime un présent relatif. ¿Desde hace veinte años?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

De acuerdo con roland... 


Desde hace (ya) veinte años... me parece que conviene mejor

Esperemos otras opciones


Nos vemos


----------



## yserien

Il n'y a rien de quoi s'excuser, vous étes le savant, moi l´élève. En espagnol, dans ce cas, exige le passé. Remarquez que je ne fais pas usage  de depuis/desde.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Al poner la fórmula en presente tendremos un problema para seguir la frase en pasado. Quedará cojo.

También podemos usar el verbo llevar:

Llevaba 20 años... visitanto / acudiendo a su fotógrafo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ANGIE~SALAMANCA

Es ke que lleva 20 años haciendo lo mismo

________________
Buenas noches Angie de Salamanca, bienvenue parmi nous.
El lenguaje SMS no está autorizado en nuestros foros... lingüísticos 
Martine (Mod...)
________________


----------



## lacoba

Merci à tous!


----------



## rubisa55

Bonjour tout le monde !

Poded ayudarme traducir esa frase, no estoy seguro de mi traduccion.

"C'est une mesure dont nous ressentons depuis deja deux ans les effet."

Es una medida de la que sentimos los efectos desde hace ya dos años

Es correcta ?
Muchas Gracias !


----------



## olmedillo

La frase es correcta.


----------



## Talant

Hola Rubisa:

Sí. Es correcta, aparte del "años"  

Aunque yo diría, "Es una medida cuyos efectos sentimos desde hace ya dos años". Me parece más sencilla como frase.

Un saludo


----------



## rubisa55

Muchas gracias !


----------



## nezet

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Comment traduiriez-vous "déjà depuis des années" ?
Propongo : "ya desde anos años", que les parece ? 

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Pas tout à fait: Ya desde hace años.

Ou: desde hace años ya...

Ou des tournures comme : llevar años haciendo algo.

Tout dépend du style de phrase que tu dois traduire.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nezet

Merci !


----------



## Brunonian

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'aide en traduisant la phrase suivante en espagnol :

Je la connais *depuis des années*.


Peut-on dire "desde los/unos anos" ou "desde muchos anos" ?

Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Dirías *"desde hace años"*


----------



## Brunonian

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Celian08

Bonjour, je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante en espagnol :
"Je vis à Nantes depuis sept ans"

Merci ! Gracias !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Celia08:





> je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante en espagnol


Surtout, ne te prive pas, traduis-la. 
 Nous sommes là pour t'aider en cas d'erreur, mais nous ne traduisons pas pour les autres.

Nous attendons donc ton essai, je pense qu'en lisant ce qui précède dans le fil tu devrais t'en sortir très bien. 

Bisous,

Gévy (modératrice)


----------

